# Best $100 baitcaster



## targetshooter (Oct 20, 2008)

I would like some suggestions please, using mainly for bass

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## noj (Apr 16, 2013)

Lew's Speed Spool (can purchase most places).

Pro Qualifier from Bass Pro Shop

Noj


----------



## redeyed (Aug 18, 2011)

noj said:


> Lew's Speed Spool (can purchase most places).
> 
> Pro Qualifier from Bass Pro Shop
> 
> Noj


 2 excellent suggestions


----------



## ifishmich69 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bass pro extreme. $79.99. I've got a few of them and I'm very happy wither.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Shimano Citica or the Lew's Speed Spool. Can't go wrong with either one IMHO.


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

Lews are exceptional reels!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

For the price Abu Garcia silver max r great reels. Love mine just as much as my higher end Abu Garcia revos


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

The Lews Speed Spool SST. I have been tournament bass fishing for years an I am really hard on my equipment. I crankbait fish more then most in MI. Constantly beating on those reels, have never maintained one or oiled it. She has never let me down. I own 17 lews reels ranging from the 100$ model to the Tournament Pro reels. Shimonos braking system is only good for a season. Wouldn't suggest any shimono unless you go with a curado. Read some reviews an you will see Lews comes out on top.

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

I own 17 shimano reels, they are bullet proof...also own an original lews which was made by shimano....don't waste your $ on quantums, they only last a year! My calcuttas are used and abused fishing tourneys throwing cranks and I have never oiled them...abus are good as well....
Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tightline24 (May 4, 2009)

I would highly agree with everyone who said the Lew's Speed Spool. You can't go wrong with it!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

can't speek on bass. don't do it any more but I've gotten a few kings on a Garcia I baught for chucking spoons...it's got 3 25 lb fish and a lot of 10lbers...on a dipsy rod...I'll have to look at the model it was around 80 bucks

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JSchouwburg (Aug 27, 2013)

I have the lews speed spool and the bass pro shops pro qualifier and they are excellent!! Cant go wrong with either!


----------



## mattman (Jan 8, 2013)

Bought a silver max because I got a good deal, not as good as my Curado but I also don't take care of te silver max. I will say its a great reel for the money. I mostly worm fish with it but also use some cranks. I put over 60 bass in the boat with it and no proba yet. Actually the rod I got new with it is cracking if that tells you anything


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

Its a little more expensive but railway came out with the tatula. It is supposed to be pretty sweet....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

ID go with the less speed spool or for a tad more money the Abu Garcia revo. I have 2 of the revos 1 speed spool 4 shimano critic as and 3 shimano curados. For the money my revo is my best reel. I do a ton of bass fishing. I use the less for my spinner bait rod!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Strongbad (Jul 24, 2010)

Dont have any Lews but a friend has a bunch of them and he loves them. I wish Daiwa still made the TDZ's those were nice little reels.


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Revos I beat mine to death I have 10 premeirs an they are bullet proof

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We sold a ton of the Lew's Lazer and Speed Spools here at the shop. The guys that bought them have been very happy with them and came back to buy a few more.

Here are the Lew's we stock on the website and in the store,.
https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/store/index.php?cPath=23_84_435_510


----------



## Amistad (Feb 20, 2007)

The best $100 reel is a used $200 reel. Longevity is the key here and a $100 reels don't last. They have too many plastic parts to be durable for years. Go on ebay and find a gently used Shimano Curado or Chronarch. Keep it cleaned and oiled and It'll last you for years.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Amistad said:


> The best $100 reel is a used $200 reel. Longevity is the key here and a $100 reels don't last. They have too many plastic parts to be durable for years. Go on ebay and find a gently used Shimano Curado or Chronarch. Keep it cleaned and oiled and It'll last you for years.


Not the case with the speed spool.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

